# Notebook Mirax mm6600: The Saga

## renrutal

Nota do editor

Bem, depois de 5 anos sem um novo computador, comprei um novo. Ele é o famoso Notebook Mirax mm6600, um Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 da plataforma Intel Centrino DUO, 2*256 MB 533 MHZ, Hitachi HTS541280H9SA00 80 GB, LCD 15.4", 4x USB + FireWire + Leitor de cartões 4-em-1, DVD-RW GSA-T10N, Wi-fi, Realtek Gigabit Ethernet, chipset Intel 945GM... bem, depois eu posto o lspci , hdparm, cpuinfo, etc deles.

Tornando uma história já longa curta, ele é famoso por causa do preço: 3000 reais.

-------

Prólogo

Depois de comprar um desses em São Paulo, no Extra do Morumbi, testar, ver que o teclado tava ruim, mandar de volta, viajar de volta pro meu estado, e o note fazer uma viagem via sedex, ele chegou aqui hoje.

Bootei no Windows, ativei-o via internet, tentei fazer o download de duas atualizações via Windows Update (e ambas travaram o note), tirei umas fotos, etc... Bem, depois da segunda travada cansei. Aproveitei que tinha um LiveDVD Gentoo Linux 2006.1, queimei ele no K3B (nesta antiga máquina de onde estou escrevendo), e bootei o bicho.

Well, quanto a mim, neste o meu currículo consta quase 4 anos de Gentoo (e outras distros) , instalando desde 266 até 3GHZ, e agora, pela primeira vez, um note. Assim, já me viro bem há muito tempo... mas posso dizer que ainda há um mundo pela frente.

-------

Capítulo 1: Dia Zero

Enquanto bootava fui ao banheiro; voltei e vi que ainda tava no splash. F2. Parece que não encontrou o áudio, estranho. Lembrei que já tinha passado a parte onde se escolhe o mapa do teclado... Tem um comando pra mudar o mapa do teclado? Vou procurar depois.

X.Org não abriu, parece que há um problema no opengl. Vejo depois. Modo console mesmo.

ping www.google.com... unknown host... ping 209.85.165.147... Network is unreachable... ping 192.168.200.254 (meu roteador)... Network is unreachable.   :Confused: 

net-setup eth0... wired... dhcp ? ping...   :Sad: 

ifconfig eth0... Device not found, WTF!

Olho o lspci e vejo que ele achou um controlador ethernet, é um Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller. Ele funciona no Windows pow!

To be continued... (nota mental: comprar um teclado USB de tamanho normal)

[/20070222174100]

----------

## pilla

tente o driver r8169 para a placa de rede (isso se o CD veio com kernel >=2.6.18 ).

----------

## renrutal

2.6.17-gentoo-r7   :Sad: 

Bem, tenho um HD USB aqui, talvez dê pra transferir uns arquivos, ou montar o pacote do kernel via Portage.

----------

## pilla

podes baixar um tarball do portage tree e depois os seguintes arquivos 

```

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.extras.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.19-6.base.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.19.tar.bz2

```

Devem ser suficientes para o gentoo-sources 2.6.19-r5

----------

## renrutal

Capítulo 2: Ctrl+C, Ctr+V, Flags e Kernel Hacking

Não tinha um stage no LiveDVD, tive que baixar à parte.

Ultima versão do Portage + Stage3 i686. Tudo foi bem, ou quase. O Stage3 veio corrompido... eu mereço... Lá fui eu baixar outro, mas Stage2 dessa vez.

Também baixei os arquivos que o pilla falou, mas foi o do 2.6.20, valeu pela dica! Ele também precisou do udev-104.

Segui o manual até a parte do use flags e kernel. Demorei o maior tempo neles, mesmo com o ufed pra ajudar. Tô compilando o Kernel agora.

Falando em flags:

-march=nocona -O2 -pipe

Bem simples.

----------

## thiagonunes

 *renrutal wrote:*   

> Nota do editor
> 
> Bem, depois de 5 anos sem um novo computador, comprei um novo. Ele é o famoso Notebook Mirax mm6600, um Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 da plataforma Intel Centrino DUO, 2*256 MB 533 MHZ, Hitachi HTS541280H9SA00 80 GB, LCD 15.4", 4x USB + FireWire + Leitor de cartões 4-em-1, DVD-RW GSA-T10N, Wi-fi, Realtek Gigabit Ethernet, chipset Intel 945GM... bem, depois eu posto o lspci , hdparm, cpuinfo, etc deles.
> 
> Tornando uma história já longa curta, ele é famoso por causa do preço: 3000 reais.
> ...

 

Muito bom, heim, ótimo preço por essa configuração.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -------
> 
> Prólogo
> ...

 

loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/br-abnt2.map.gz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org não abriu, parece que há um problema no opengl. Vejo depois. Modo console mesmo.
> 
> 

 

A meu ver problemas com opengl não deveriam impedir o xorg de abrir, apenas de rodar aplicativos que usem as extenções glx.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ping www.google.com... unknown host... ping 209.85.165.147... Network is unreachable... ping 192.168.200.254 (meu roteador)... Network is unreachable.  
> 
> net-setup eth0... wired... dhcp ? ping...  
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To be continued... (nota mental: comprar um teclado USB de tamanho normal)
> 
> [/20070222174100]

 

Boa  :Razz: 

----------

## renrutal

Capítulo 3: Boot... cadê a tela?

A tela do grub desapareceu... e depois de um tempo ele entrou no Windows (que coloquei como padrão). Reboot.

Mesmo estando cego, apertei pra baixo no menu pra selecionar o Gentoo. Deu certo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............ Heim?

Caracteres estranhos na tela, algo aconteceu... Well, Mesmo com a visão embaçada consegui logar, mas tentei restaurar a net... não consegui.

Tá, primeiro consertar a tela. Fui ao grub, coloquei um vga=0x368 pra mudar o modo. Reboot. Ops, ainda não! Percebi que não tinha mudado a linha do arquivo de splash. Por isso que não estava vendo coisa alguma. Consertei. Reboot.

Bootei o Gentoo Linux.

"Não existe este modo"... Opções... e scan... Digitei 'scan'. Depois de uns 30 segundos, aleluia! Uma tela limpa. Mas tive que me contentar com caracteres gigantes.

Aí eu me lembrei que tinha me esquecido dos framebuffers e VESA no kernel, fui lá mudar e compilar de novo. Reboot.

1280x800@60, lindo. Tá ótimo.

Aí fui consertar a rede de verdade. A placa foi reconhecida, ótimo. Tentei configurar pelo ifconfig, nada... acho que eu que não sei configurar por lá mesmo. Vamos de DHCP mesmo. /etc/conf.d/net .... /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart... Cliente DHCP não instalado... duh!

Voltei pra esta máquina, baixei o dhcpcd (3.0), passei pro USB, passei pra máquina, compilei. restart...

"Este script só suporta dhcpcd 2.0 ou maior" -- Mas 3 é maior que 2!!

E lembrei que a versão instalada neste PC era da série 2... bem, não custa nada tentar. Baixei, USB, máquina, compilei. restart.

Ufa. Funcionou. ping www.google.com.... *Anjos descem do céu para presenciar o milagre*

Que horas que comecei a instalar isto, 3, 4 da tarde? São 2:39 da manhã, e agora que consigo baixar algo com a máquina! Vixe...

Agora... só pra deixar claro o poder da máquina:

genlop -t openssl

PC -> merge time: 12 minutes and 14 seconds.

Note -> merge time: 2 minutes and 7 seconds.

Vou deixar compilando e ir durmir.

----------

## thiagonunes

 *renrutal wrote:*   

> Capítulo 2: Ctrl+C, Ctr+V, Flags e Kernel Hacking
> 
> Não tinha um stage no LiveDVD, tive que baixar à parte.
> 
> Ultima versão do Portage + Stage3 i686. Tudo foi bem, ou quase. O Stage3 veio corrompido... eu mereço... Lá fui eu baixar outro, mas Stage2 dessa vez.
> ...

 

Porque estage 2 se tu vai ter que baixar um monte de coisa pra compilar e tu não vai ter rede antes desse gentoo estar instalado e rodando (a não ser que você construa um livecd com esse kernel 2.6.20)? Vai do stage3 e pega um pendrive e outro computador pra te ajudar que o emerge -pf te salva na instalação, dexa a festa pra depois do boot.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Também baixei os arquivos que o pilla falou, mas foi o do 2.6.20, valeu pela dica! Ele também precisou do udev-104.
> 
> Segui o manual até a parte do use flags e kernel. Demorei o maior tempo neles, mesmo com o ufed pra ajudar. Tô compilando o Kernel agora.
> ...

 

Não perco tempo mexendo em cflags na instalação pois sempre dou um emerge -pv antes de instalar qualquer coisa, vejo se alguma coisa que vai ser instala possui uma USE que está desabilitada e eu gostaria de habilitar (ou vice-versa), penso se o melhor é habilitar apenas para essa ebuild ou para todo sistema, faço o que tenho que fazer e tiro o -pv. Não tem porque definir no make.conf uses que já estão no profile.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Falando em flags:
> 
> -march=nocona -O2 -pipe
> ...

 

Beleza, curto e grosso.

----------

## renrutal

Capítulo 4: Marola

Ainda compilando. Bem, já teria terminado se ele não tivesse parado por umas 4 horas: O hal requeriu que o pciutils seja compilado sem USE zlib. Outra paradinha que teve foi no SDL, erro na compilação. Tirei o sdl do USE, e agora ele tá normal.

Coloquei o ntfs-3g pra acessar a partição ntfs... Lembrei: Durante o reparticionamento, usei o ntfsresize pra diminuir o tamanho da partição. Depois no fdisk eu apaguei ela e a recriei com o tamanho que especifiquei no resize (+20G). Depois foi só colocar a flag de boot e o tipo como HPFS/NTFS (número 7). O meu HD tá assim agora:

-------

sda1 20GB ntfs /mnt/win

sda2 32MB ext2 /boot

sda3 512MB swap

sda4 o resto ext3 /

--------

Depois disso vou configurar o X.

Obs: Descobri o problema do dhcpcd 3.0, depois de atualizar a máquina com emerge system, ele instalou de boa. Isso que dá misturar pacotes novos com velhos.

--------

genlop -t kde-libs

PC --->        merge time: 2 hours, 7 minutes and 49 seconds.

Note ->        merge time: 33 minutes and 47 seconds.

----------

## fliperbr

opa, eu comprei esse note tbm e estou querendo instalar o gentoo.

Só nao entendi direito como voce fez para detectar a placa de rede na instalação você poderia dar uma explicada melhor?

o driver que o pilla falou não funcionou neh?

Obrigado

----------

